# Found a little common lizard today.



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

My first time finding a british reptile and I wasn't even looking. Just walking along with the dog when I saw something moving in front of me. First thought was a small grass snake but then realised it had legs. It posed (well, froze...) for a quick photoshoot before I put it (her?) back down.


























Maybe not the most exciting for many, but my first experience of a wild british reptile so it's made my day


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome find! :no1::2thumb:


----------

